# 55g Low-Light



## Capsaicin_MFK (Nov 15, 2009)

Consolidated into one thread.


----------



## StaleyDaBear (Apr 15, 2010)

those swords are huge. having said that, it looks like they were grown emersed ... the stem to leaf ratio. swords will do fine but with this means the shop they were bought at probably grows much more then just echinodorus emersed, including stem plants, which suck to acclimate back to submersion. beautiful tank though!


----------



## williamsonaaron (Jan 27, 2010)

love it and love your choices in drift wood. Thats going to be a fantastic looking tank.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

I can picture that all grown in and it looks fantastic!

You may want to add some root tabs for your swords, though. IME even with MTS substrate they'll benefit from extra nutrients. Especially since they've got to put up so many new leaves as they convert from emersed to submerged growth.


----------



## Capsaicin_MFK (Nov 15, 2009)

lauraleellbp said:


> I can picture that all grown in and it looks fantastic!
> 
> You may want to add some root tabs for your swords, though. IME even with MTS substrate they'll benefit from extra nutrients. Especially since they've got to put up so many new leaves as they convert from emersed to submerged growth.


Should I put the root tabs into the MTS or just in the sand?

I was thinking of covering the driftwood with moss and possibly rearranging them. Any ideas?


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Fissidens fontanus is my personal favorite moss. I think that would look great covering your DW!

And you'll want to stick root tabs down underneath your swords probably using tweezers and get them at least an inch down.


----------



## Capsaicin_MFK (Nov 15, 2009)

Consolidated into one thread.


----------



## Darth Toro (Mar 6, 2010)

The tank looks great!! The driftwood set up is really cool. Where did you get it from? Please keep the pics coming as the tank matures.


----------



## StaleyDaBear (Apr 15, 2010)

pictures of fauna nao?


----------



## jimmah (Feb 16, 2010)

Your val looks to be a corkscrew val. They do melt when first replanting just give it some time. Took mine bout a week b4 they looked like something again. Also they do not like Excell


----------



## Capsaicin_MFK (Nov 15, 2009)

Consolidated into one thread.


----------



## webgirl74 (Dec 2, 2009)

Love the tank! The driftwood looks great, though I'd maybe intersperse some of the anubias among the driftwood so the plants sort of grow in and around the wood. I have standard amazon swords in my 55 gallon low tech and they grown well even under 1 WPG. I do use root tabs and the swords have grown massive, taking over 1/3 of the tank. You might very well end up culling some of your swords when they start to really fill in cause they will get quite crowded and packed to the point where some of the leaves might not be getting adequate light. I had to move mine because some of the leaves at the bottom of the plants were starting to go brown and mushy. Once I planted the farther apart, they really took off and are super vibrant and green now.


----------



## Capsaicin_MFK (Nov 15, 2009)

webgirl74 said:


> Love the tank! The driftwood looks great, though I'd maybe intersperse some of the anubias among the driftwood so the plants sort of grow in and around the wood. I have standard amazon swords in my 55 gallon low tech and they grown well even under 1 WPG. I do use root tabs and the swords have grown massive, taking over 1/3 of the tank. You might very well end up culling some of your swords when they start to really fill in cause they will get quite crowded and packed to the point where some of the leaves might not be getting adequate light. I had to move mine because some of the leaves at the bottom of the plants were starting to go brown and mushy. Once I planted the farther apart, they really took off and are super vibrant and green now.


Thanks! Yeah, I may end up taking out 2 of the larger swords once they get bigger and healthier. Right now I am just trying to get my plants used to the water they will remain in for the lifespan of the tank. Technically, from a wattage standpoint this tank is under 1 WPG, but with the light being high output I don't know what to categorize it as. It seems like low light to me...


----------



## Capsaicin_MFK (Nov 15, 2009)

Re-doing hardscape in the morning. Gonna focus on mixing the plants in with the driftwood. Also, ordering 6 more Anubias v. "Coffeefolia" and possibly replacing the big swords with more "compacta" swords. The problem I seem to have right now is tank depth. The 2 bigger pieces of driftwood touch both the back and the front glass so it is difficult to get space for plants in front. If I knew my GF wouldn't destroy me, I would go out and buy a new 75g setup with stand to get that extra tank depth.


----------



## ryndisher (Jun 1, 2010)

Looking good so far!


----------



## Capsaicin_MFK (Nov 15, 2009)

Got 8 more Anubias Coffeefolia, which turned out to be 10 (multiple plants in 1 potted portion) and rearranged the plants and driftwood. Also got some Taiwan Moss and Riccia fluitans from Kimcadmus. Attached the moss and some anubias to the driftwood with fishing line.

I did notice however, that I am getting a lot of gas buildup underneath the sand and in the MTS mixture. I put in a bunch of Malaysian Trumpet snails to try and reduce this problem, but it seems pretty bad that whenever I push down on the sand a bunch of gas gets released from the substrate.

Pics will be posted when I get home from work at 3am.


----------



## Capsaicin_MFK (Nov 15, 2009)

Consolidated into one thread.


----------



## Capsaicin_MFK (Nov 15, 2009)

Consolidated into one thread.


----------



## Capsaicin_MFK (Nov 15, 2009)

Petco is having their $1 per gallon sale so I bought a 55g to start over. No more MTS as it is creating lots of gas pockets and has increased my pH from 7.6 to 8.4. Going with an Aquasoil mix with the black colorquartz. Gonna put the "background" plants in the actual background... 

tank right now as of 7/5


----------



## ryndisher (Jun 1, 2010)

Capsaicin_MFK said:


> Petco is having their $1 per gallon sale so I bought a 55g


Ill be doing the same this week


----------



## Nue (Dec 27, 2009)

Wow, Very Nice! 
Where in the world did you find color quartz? Didn't 3M discontinue it?


----------



## Capsaicin_MFK (Nov 15, 2009)

Nue said:


> Wow, Very Nice!
> Where in the world did you find color quartz? Didn't 3M discontinue it?


Bought the last bag of it at a supply store in Minneapolis. Yeah 3M discontinued it, but companies still had it in stock. Black T-grade is tough to find these days.


----------



## Nue (Dec 27, 2009)

Ha Ha, nice find.


----------



## Capsaicin_MFK (Nov 15, 2009)

The MTS is going to the crapper. My anubias roots are dying very quickly because of the trapped gasses and my pH is hitting an all time high of 8.5. This tank is getting torn down tomorrow. The 2 new bags of Aquasoil are going to be mixed with the black colorquartz that I can syphon out.

The only stem plants that are doing great are...

Ludwigia repens
Ludwigia peruensis
Rotala roundafolia

All the rest withered away and died within a week. The Italian vals are doing so-so.


----------



## goot776 (May 10, 2010)

You probably don't want to, but can you post an after picture and explain in more detail what you would avoid next time?


----------



## Capsaicin_MFK (Nov 15, 2009)

goot776 said:


> You probably don't want to, but can you post an after picture and explain in more detail what you would avoid next time?


I'm sure I did something wrong, but the snails I added just don't seem to stir the substrate enough. Every time I touch the sand, bubbles of gas come up from all over in the tank. The anubias that are dying started losing their leaves then eventually turned yellow/brown on the rhizome and are now gone. The sunlight in the room makes it very hard to get a non glared picture right now.

If you have hard water with a higher pH and you don't add co2, I would avoid using mineralized topsoil.

Tap water ph = 7.6
Aquasoil added to water makes the ph = 6.8
MTS with inert sand cap makes the ph = 8.5


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Sounds to me like the organics in your MTS didn't in fact get mineralized.

I've got liquid rock for water and the MTS in my own 46gal is doing really well.

And something is leeching into your water to be sending your parameters up like that- perhaps you didn't get a good soil to start with, maybe it was high in calcium carbonate or something?


----------



## Kamivy (Jan 3, 2010)

I agree with lauralee, the soil is not mineralised if you are having the gas problems, maybe the soil contained fertilisers and things you were not aware of?


----------



## Capsaicin_MFK (Nov 15, 2009)

I used the cheapest "dirt" that Home Depot had. It was plain topsoil with no additives. I also did the rinse and dry phase of the MTS plans like 8 times. Old news now...I got the Aquasoil in the mail today. Next step...rescape.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Capsaicin_MFK said:


> I used the cheapest "dirt" that Home Depot had. It was plain topsoil with no additives. I also did the rinse and dry phase of the MTS plans like 8 times. Old news now...I got the Aquasoil in the mail today. Next step...rescape.


IME the stuff I found at Home Depot was mostly bark rather than soil, which could definitely have caused problems.

At any rate, hopefully your new substrate will work out better for you!

You have someplace to rehome your fish while you cycle the AquaSoil, right? That's probably going to take at least 2 weeks to a month...


----------



## Capsaicin_MFK (Nov 15, 2009)

lauraleellbp said:


> IME the stuff I found at Home Depot was mostly bark rather than soil, which could definitely have caused problems.
> 
> At any rate, hopefully your new substrate will work out better for you!
> 
> You have someplace to rehome your fish while you cycle the AquaSoil, right? That's probably going to take at least 2 weeks to a month...


I have a 29g they are in right now with all the bio media from the filters. What do you mean by cycle the Aquasoil? If I put on the filters with the established bio media, won't it already be cycled?

P.S. The new hardscape is awesome.:icon_mrgr


----------



## Kamivy (Jan 3, 2010)

Not necessarily. ADA AS leaches a lot of ammonia initially, whether your filters will be able to handle it immediately or not depends on the previous bioload. It would be best to rehome the fish for at LEAST a week, probably more, and test ammonia and nitrite levels daily to see whats happening. I would expect you'll at least get a mini cycle, which would take a couple of weeks to sort itself out as lauralee said, possibly longer. Your seeded filters will be a great headstart, but probably won't be able to deal with it all until they have time to build up their bacteria colony to deal with the excess ammonia.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

ADA AS throws off TONS of ammonia for the first few weeks to a month, and IME even using a cycled filter and mulm from another tank won't be nearly enough to compensate, you'll definitely have to rehome your fish for a while.

When I switched my 29gal to ADA I had over 6.0ppm ammonia during the first few weeks despite using mulm and a fully cycled Eheim 2217.

One of the unique drawbacks of this substrate.


----------



## Capsaicin_MFK (Nov 15, 2009)

Good to know, thanks Laura. I am selling my favorite fish so I can better maintain a planted tank. I fell in love with a central american cichlid subtype called Thorichthys (same family as Firemouth) so I got 3 variations right now, but they constantly live up to their name by digging up my plants. Gonna keep my 8 tiger barbs and add 4 platinum green barbs to get a nice big school. If I can find any more variants of tiger barbs I will probably get 4 of those to add to the school later on.


----------



## Capsaicin_MFK (Nov 15, 2009)

Picked up 4 Albino tiger barbs. The tank had a jump in ammonia for the first 2 days but yesterday and today it was at 0 ppm...nitrites were also at 0 ppm today.

I really like Koralia powerheads but I am unsure how they would do with this substrate. Which model Koralia should I get? I was thinking about the new evolution nano that does 240 gph.


----------



## Capsaicin_MFK (Nov 15, 2009)

Picture update


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

I like it!

Are you going to do a carpeting plant?


----------



## Capsaicin_MFK (Nov 15, 2009)

lauraleellbp said:


> I like it!
> 
> Are you going to do a carpeting plant?


What type of carpeting plant could I use with hard water, no co2 and low light? I want to fill in the emptiness on the sides, but with what?!?


----------



## soundgy (Jul 8, 2010)

Well Done! This looks really great! I might borrow a few ideas from you. I just recently purchased the same 55gal from petco on that $1 sale. I also picked up a 20 Tall today for breeding. Still deciding what I want to put into the 55gal, but I really admire your setup! I might be hitting you up for pointers in the future. Mind if I add you as a friend?


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

Capsaicin_MFK said:


> What type of carpeting plant could I use with hard water, no co2 and low light? I want to fill in the emptiness on the sides, but with what?!?


you could probably use e. tenellus or m. minuta. it would take a while to fill in though. 

lovin' the mound you've got going there. looks really nice!


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

oldpunk78 said:


> you could probably use e. tenellus or m. minuta. it would take a while to fill in though.
> 
> lovin' the mound you've got going there. looks really nice!


Agreed.

Lilaeopsis mauritiana is another option that can do well in low light.

I keep all of the above in my own low light, non-CO2 tanks.


----------



## Capsaicin_MFK (Nov 15, 2009)

Added an Eheim 2208 that I found on eBay for super super cheap. The aerator that you are suppose to use with it is touchy so I just tapped my airpump into the "POWERDIFFUSER" part. Many more bubbles are produced now.


----------



## Capsaicin_MFK (Nov 15, 2009)

Updated Information

*Equipment*
Aquaclear 70 HOB filter
Eheim 2208 internal filter w/airpump tapped into powerdiffusor
Hydor 150watt heater
Coralife T5HO (only running one bulb) 10,000k - 31watts
Aquasoil Amazonia I & II substrate mixed

*Plants*
Echinodorus Bleheri 'compacta'
Echinodorus Bleheri
Anubias barteri 'coffeefolia'
Anubias barteri 'nana'
Vallisneria spiralis

*Fish/Inverts*
12x Tiger barbs (4 reg, 4 green, 4 albino)
2x Nerite snails


----------



## phorty (Aug 2, 2010)

Your tank looks great! Question, how did you go about attaching the moss to the driftwood? It looks great how it is just growing on the top surface. It seems like using fish line would make it hard to pull that off....


----------



## Capsaicin_MFK (Nov 15, 2009)

phorty said:


> Your tank looks great! Question, how did you go about attaching the moss to the driftwood? It looks great how it is just growing on the top surface. It seems like using fish line would make it hard to pull that off....


With the driftwood out of the water I put the moss on the top parts and wrapped fishing line around it. It took about a month or so to root itself to the driftwood. I may have acted too soon cause my barbs like to swim full speed through it and now some has become dislodged. I may try it again and do it correctly this time. The best way I can explain the "correct" way is to add the moss like scales and layer it, rather than just plopping the hunk of moss on the top and strapping it down.


----------



## Capsaicin_MFK (Nov 15, 2009)

Tried DHG and E. Tenellus and they both failed miserably. DHG didn't stand a chance against my school of tiger barbs and the E. Tenellus eventually withered away into nothing. Might just do a "field" of Anubias nana and add more Italian vals.


----------



## sapphoqueen (Feb 9, 2010)

post some new pictures man 

I love that green island look ...


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Lilaeopsis mauritiana is another you might try if you want a "grass" look - it's done well in my 29gal.


----------



## Capsaicin_MFK (Nov 15, 2009)

Big mixed school now!


----------



## Capsaicin_MFK (Nov 15, 2009)

Got a 48" T5NO (2x 28w) light so it doesn't look weird at night anymore. It doesn't have the nice mounting legs like the previous light, but I found a way to mount it on the canopy. Eheim 2217 is in the mail! Also...I heard you like tannins.


----------



## VadimShevchuk (Sep 19, 2009)

Great thread! I was looking for a 55 gallon low tech but done very well. Im gonna be heading this direction except im still debating if i should use 1x54wT5 HO or go with 2x24 T5 No.


----------



## Capsaicin_MFK (Nov 15, 2009)

VadimShevchuk said:


> Great thread! I was looking for a 55 gallon low tech but done very well. Im gonna be heading this direction except im still debating if i should use 1x54wT5 HO or go with 2x24 T5 No.


Go with the 2x28w T5NO especially if you are doing low-tech. If you go high-tech then go with the 2x54w T5HO.


----------



## Kratos (Apr 25, 2008)

Looks great!


----------



## Capsaicin_MFK (Nov 15, 2009)

The beast is alive!


----------



## Capsaicin_MFK (Nov 15, 2009)

Since I don't want to start a new pointless thread in the "Fish" section, I will just ask here. How do Otocinclus do in hard water? My water parameters...dgH = 17, dkH = 15.

I bought 2 to try them out and they are going crazy for the brown algae on my anubias.


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

i have hard water and mine are just fine.


----------



## Capsaicin_MFK (Nov 15, 2009)

-2 Otos still alive and going to town on the algae.
-Manzanita driftwood coming soon, so watch for new hardscape.
-co2 being added via paintball diy

Fun stuff! :icon_mrgr


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

Capsaicin_MFK said:


> The MTS is going to the crapper. My pH is hitting an all time high of 8.5.


What is the ph of your tap water? I wonder if the dolomite was the problem? I have questioned the use of dolomite when the tap water is high and have gotten no responses. I think many assume the amount of dolomite used won't affect the ph, especially since it is topped.

Wish I had know that the Aqua soil lowers the Ph. I need mine, 8.4ph, to be low for some Apistogramma I swapped plants for. I am using 2 bottles of spring water when I change water. It has lowered the Ph but now the nitrates are high.

You can put a bag of purigen in the filter and it will clear the tannins. Great tank! Most with that size go high tech. Glad to see big low tech tank.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

oops!! got posted 3xs? Wish the delete post was available.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

Oops somehow got posted 2xs


----------



## Capsaicin_MFK (Nov 15, 2009)

Hilde said:


> What is the ph of your tap water? I wonder if the dolomite was the problem? I have questioned the use of dolomite when the tap water is high and have gotten no responses. I think many assume the amount of dolomite used won't affect the ph, especially since it is topped.
> 
> Wish I had know that the Aqua soil lowers the Ph. I need mine, 8.4ph, to be low for some Apistogramma I swapped plants for. I am using 2 bottles of spring water when I change water. It has lowered the Ph but now the nitrates are high.
> 
> You can put a bag of purigen in the filter and it will clear the tannins. Great tank! Most with that size go high tech. Glad to see big low tech tank.


Out of the tap my water pH is 7.4ish. It isn't going to be entirely low-tech anymore. My DIY paintball co2 system is almost done and if that goes well, then I will for sure make a 2nd system for my 10g.

The tannins don't bug me at all. I figured 50% WC once a week is fine and eventually the color will go away.


----------



## Capsaicin_MFK (Nov 15, 2009)

Hooked up DIY paintball co2 and waited until the drop checkers came in the mail so I could adjust co2 levels...well it's kinda hard to do that without 4dkH solution. I got it tuned in to the point where the ceramic diffuser isn't overloaded. Fish are doing fine although they had some fin rot, so I treated with Pimafix/Melafix for 7 days and I will be doing a waterchange tomorrow.

Plants that thrive in my high gH/high kH water:

Anubias coffeefolia
Anubias nana
Anubias nana 'petite'
Echinodorus bleheri
Echinodorus bleheri 'compacta'
Echinodorus vesuvius ---> totally suprised at this one
Vallisneria americana ---> only on the direct sunlight side of the tank
Vallisneria spiralis

On my list to try (mainly foreground):

Marsilea Minuta or some other variety of Marsilea that I can get a hold of.
Utricularia Graminifolia (have a 10g almost full of immersed growth :biggrin
Glossostigma
HC


----------



## Capsaicin_MFK (Nov 15, 2009)

After taking out all the plants and driftwood to make way for a new hardscape, I noticed that the Aquasoil is breaking apart and becoming silt. Do I need to buy more and replace it or should I just level it out and replant? I was tempted to mix it with regular Fluorite, but mixing substrates never looked appealing to me.

All in all, the AS kinda has me baffled.

Edit: Bought 2 bags of Flourite and capped the AS. I really like the coloration of the original Flourite.


----------



## Capsaicin_MFK (Nov 15, 2009)

*Day 1*
Manzanita from PC1 (I highly recommend buying from this person :biggrin
Whoever said scaping 55g tanks is a PITA is 100% correct.


----------



## Capsaicin_MFK (Nov 15, 2009)

Updated 1st post so you don't have to read thru "nonsense" and whatnot.


----------



## Capsaicin_MFK (Nov 15, 2009)

So the driftwood is producing lovely staghorn algae and the anubias leaves are getting black beard algae. I ordered 2 Koralia 1 powerheads to increase the water movement and I am going to adjust the nutrients I'm adding to the tank. The co2 is very consistent and the drop checker never leaves lime green so I don't think that's the problem.

Lighting periods: 6am - 10am, 12pm - 4pm, 8pm - 12am (total of 12 hours)
Gonna switch to: 6am - 10am, 5pm - 9pm (total of 8 hours)

Sunlight during non cloudy days hit the tank for about 2 hours in the afternoon.


----------



## Capsaicin_MFK (Nov 15, 2009)

I am REALLY happy about the progress I'm making with this tank. After adjusting the lighting times, I eliminated my brown algae problem. I started dosing more of everything and the staghorn algae disappeared as well as the black beard algae. The E. quadricostatus is going crazy (good thing!) Timeline shots on first page. Isn't anubias supposed to be a slow growing plant? I am getting new leaves every week it seems.


----------



## phorty (Aug 2, 2010)

Looks really nice!

I have a similar set-up, same tank with same lighting level but no mineralized substrate like you have. I have a thread going on here where I'm detailing algea issues and no growth. I'm interested in how you're doing weekly 50% water changes. I used to do that and others on here have advised me to slow down my changes which I have and that hasn't helped my problem. I feel like I was having more success with the more frequent high volume changes.... Thoughts?


----------



## Capsaicin_MFK (Nov 15, 2009)

phorty said:


> Looks really nice!
> 
> I have a similar set-up, same tank with same lighting level but no mineralized substrate like you have. I have a thread going on here where I'm detailing algea issues and no growth. I'm interested in how you're doing weekly 50% water changes. I used to do that and others on here have advised me to slow down my changes which I have and that hasn't helped my problem. I feel like I was having more success with the more frequent high volume changes.... Thoughts?


I actually scrapped the MTS idea and bought a couple bags of Aquasoil, but later realized it was a bad batch that broke down easily so I capped it with fluorite and called it a day. Not really sure what the 50% WC really do for the tank other than putting in new water.


----------



## phorty (Aug 2, 2010)

Capsaicin_MFK said:


> I actually scrapped the MTS idea and bought a couple bags of Aquasoil, but later realized it was a bad batch that broke down easily so I capped it with fluorite and called it a day. Not really sure what the 50% WC really do for the tank other than putting in new water.


What I meant is I have inert pool filter sand versus your aquasoil so other than that our set-ups are similar.

Regarding the water changes, people on my thread were contending that 50% weekly was too much stripping the plants of nutrients. But you don't seem to be having issues with it...


----------



## Capsaicin_MFK (Nov 15, 2009)

So today I nearly ripped all my hair out in frustration. I ordered 2 Koralia powerheads from a company on Amazon.com and they sent me the wrong items then told me they didn't stock what they had advertised...got my money back.

I then proceeded to eBay where I saw a sweet deal for Koralia 1's and got 2 of them for $28 each (NOTE: they were advertised as 4watt regular powerheads). 3 weeks went by and not a thing shipped so I contacted them and they sent out new ones...this is my progression this morning. :biggrin: (box at front door)---->:icon_frow(see picture 1)----->:angryfire(see picture 2)


----------



## accordztech (Dec 6, 2004)

wow your last pictures resemble my tanks manzanita driftwood pieces! 

Nice tank, yes 55g is hard to scape with the lack of depth. Check out mine with rocks now


----------



## Capsaicin_MFK (Nov 15, 2009)

Accidentally gassed half of my fish to death a couple days ago. Traded the remaining in for store credit and got 5 Roseline barbs.


----------



## Capsaicin_MFK (Nov 15, 2009)

Since I like to overdo things I decided to get a second needle valve for the co2 kit. The first valve brings down the pressure significantly while the second one fine tunes the BPS. Also bought 3 Corydoras reticulatus and pretty much fell in love with them. Pics are blurry from chasing the fish but you can see how much the vals are taking off on the right side of the tank. The bulb is a red lotus that is taking forever to grow...


----------



## Capsaicin_MFK (Nov 15, 2009)

Updated picture on first post. Such a big difference in 1 month.


----------



## Jaggedfury (Sep 11, 2010)

The Anubias coffeefolia in your tanks looks amazing.roud:


----------



## fishykid1 (Apr 5, 2010)

Where in the hell was that thing shipped from (koralia 1). I've never seen that plug before. However, it should still have the 2 or 3 wired (ground) going to the koralia... I believe so anyways.


NVM.. it's a 12V? 

I'd return it if the poster on ebay didn't say that... That's just Bull Crap.


----------



## Capsaicin_MFK (Nov 15, 2009)

Jaggedfury said:


> The Anubias coffeefolia in your tanks looks amazing.roud:


Thanks! It must love my water cause I see new leaves all the time.



fishykid1 said:


> Where in the hell was that thing shipped from (koralia 1). I've never seen that plug before. However, it should still have the 2 or 3 wired (ground) going to the koralia... I believe so anyways.
> 
> 
> NVM.. it's a 12V?
> ...


I got a full refund for the incorrect order. I settled for the new Koralia Evolution (425 gph) from bigalsonline...$17 each was tough to pass up. I really like the look of the older models but I am tired of trying to track them down.


----------



## Capsaicin_MFK (Nov 15, 2009)

Updated, but I will be taking out the BBA ridden manzanita soon.


----------



## Capsaicin_MFK (Nov 15, 2009)

Getting really good color from my Roseline barbs. Waiting for my tank to fill in more before I post any photos...


----------

